# Oakley Racing Jacket/Jawbone spare "jaws"



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Hola,
Ive been searching the web for a while but am not coming up trumps. I am looking to get some jaws to go in my Oakley Racing jackets which also fit the jawbones. Shops do sell them seperately, but the ones i have found so far only sell them if you buy them in the store. Art's Cyclery is one of them.

I just wanted to ask to see if anyone knows of anywhere that will sell and ship them (im based in the USA)?

Ebay has them but the mug selling them has marked them up over 30 bucks and ten bucks for shipping. They cost about 10-15 bucks if you buy them in the store.

Cheers for any advice in advance.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Oakley in their wisdom decided to withdraw the after sale custom service so you can no longer buy new parts to customise.
You can buy customised new via the Oakley website and there are some dealers around with ex-stock, there's also replica parts on eBay.

Oakley dealers are also tied to contracts so can't/won't ship.

The alternative is to contact customer services where you can get a brand new frame for silly money.

Potty as this was actually one of the selling points for this design.


----------

